# Translucent Nephrurus levis occidentalis - 11 months old now



## Saz (Dec 19, 2010)

Thought I'd add an update, I've just gotten eggs from his sister, and his mother is now gravid so crossing fingers I might see another little mutant in the incubator this season.


----------



## kupper (Dec 19, 2010)

Reow :lol:


----------



## mrs_davo (Dec 19, 2010)

You gotta stop putting these pics up - just makes me want more and more......


----------



## kupper (Dec 19, 2010)

Sarah I'm on the list right ?


----------



## Snakewise84 (Dec 19, 2010)

he is a cute little guy


----------



## Saz (Dec 19, 2010)

LOL!! 

Yes, you certainly are...but having said that I only have this little guy and his parents (his sister has a 50% chance of carrying it if its recessive, which I assume it is as this little guy was the product of a mother/son pairing) so I need to build up a bit of a colony first before I start shipping any out.

Going to pop him over some unrelated females too now that he has done the job with mum and sis so should have hets this year, again assuming its recessive, which seems most likely.


----------



## kupper (Dec 19, 2010)

Blah blah blah ... All I heard was I'm on the list 

I'm hoping my lot are that straight forward only time will tell I guess


----------



## Saz (Dec 19, 2010)

I hope so too!


----------



## junglepython2 (Dec 19, 2010)

Saz said:


> LOL!!
> 
> Yes, you certainly are...but having said that I only have this little guy and his parents (his sister has a 50% chance of carrying it if its recessive, which I assume it is as this little guy was the product of a mother/son pairing) so I need to build up a bit of a colony first before I start shipping any out.
> 
> Going to pop him over some unrelated females too now that he has done the job with mum and sis so should have hets this year, again assuming its recessive, which seems most likely.


 
If it is recessive, then the sister will be a 66.67% het. Looking good!


----------



## Nephrurus (Dec 19, 2010)

Great looking animal! How robust/healthy has this one been in comparison to the the regular clutchmates?


----------



## Saz (Dec 19, 2010)

When two hets are paired, statistically 25% are homozygous, 50% are heterozygous and the remaining 25% are normal. Therefore she has a 50% chance.


----------



## Saz (Dec 19, 2010)

He had a hard time in the beginning actually, I thought I was going to lose him a few times as a hatchling. He got over the rough patch though and has been powering on ever since.


----------



## junglepython2 (Dec 19, 2010)

Saz said:


> When two hets are paired, statistically 25% are homozygous, 50% are heterozygous and the remaining 25% are normal. Therefore she has a 50% chance.



As we can rule out her being homo recessive it changes the probability to 2/3rds or 66.67%.


----------



## levis04 (Dec 19, 2010)

nice work Saz, fantastic looking gecko!


----------



## hornet (Dec 19, 2010)

Very nice Sarah. Would love to get some Nephs at some stage but i think for now i should stick to skinks before going gecko mad again lol


----------



## gemrock2hot (Dec 19, 2010)

wow hes awesome looking  well done


----------



## James..94 (Dec 19, 2010)

Great Looking Gecko Saz
Can't wait to see what he produces down the track


----------



## Jay84 (Dec 19, 2010)

Amazing little gecko! Good to hear he has pulled through his rough patch.

Almost as good as an albino its so bright!


----------



## AUSGECKO (Dec 19, 2010)

Hes looking great Sarah, keep us updated


----------



## ddgeckosg (Dec 19, 2010)

That is out of this world! Awesome looking little fellow, hope he does well!


----------



## Saz (Dec 20, 2010)

He certainly knows his job! I popped him in with a normal last night and he got straight to work, bless him.


----------



## ddgeckosg (Dec 20, 2010)

Good on him!


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Dec 20, 2010)

:shock: keep it PG....:lol:


----------



## Jk888 (Dec 25, 2010)

hmm interesting looking , but i think ill stick to my hypos =D


----------



## kupper (Dec 25, 2010)

Jk888 I think the occi is Just as nice as the hypo I sent you 
Sarah I love him and can't wait for you to produce more


----------



## Jk888 (Dec 25, 2010)

hmm yeah i guess i mean shes comin up for a shed now and still showing amazing purple


----------

